# Error updating from 11.2 to 11.3 |  py37-setuptools-41.4.0_1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-39.0.1



## kutchbhi (Jan 18, 2020)

Edit: Correction this was a upgrade of all ports with portmaster

```
===>  Installing for py37-setuptools-41.4.0_1
===>  Checking if py37-setuptools is already installed
===>   Registering installation for py37-setuptools-41.4.0_1
Installing py37-setuptools-41.4.0_1...
pkg-static: py37-setuptools-41.4.0_1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-39.0.1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/easy_install
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools

===>>> Installation of py37-setuptools-41.4.0_1 (devel/py-setuptools@py37) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

THere are a couple of bug reports on this. But I can't figure out how to fix this. How can I work around this ?

btw I never installed or modified any python packages manually.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 19, 2020)

Try reinstall py27-setuptools - recent version is py27-setuptools-41.4.0_1.


----------



## kutchbhi (Jan 19, 2020)

i uninstalled the package, which removed the whole python 27 package. It got rid of the error, but might have broken things. Don't know yet.. still compiling everything.


----------



## Emrion (Jan 19, 2020)

As talsamon said, it's probably a problem with your too old version of py27-setuptools.
I've just upgraded a 12.0 installation:

```
pkg info | grep setuptool
py27-setuptools-41.4.0_1       Python packages installer
py36-setuptools-41.4.0_1       Python packages installer
py37-setuptools-41.4.0_1       Python packages installer
```

As you can see, I have three differents Python versions (and no problem with that).


----------



## kutchbhi (Jan 19, 2020)

Correction: This happened when updating all ports with portmaster.

Things seem to be in order now. Is the lesson here to update ports frequently ?


----------



## Emrion (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't use ports. But I came to use `pkg upgrade` with the latest repository frequenly to avoid such a trouble.


----------

